# Diesel Owners: Have you ever misfueled and put gas in by accident?



## santo (Dec 23, 2009)

If you've ever mis-fueled and put gas in by accident, what happened? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I did this with my truck once, put something like 25-26 gallons of 93 octane gasoline in it. The thing started right up and I pulled on the freeway and went a good 5-6 miles before it felt like it was starting to misfire. By the time I got it off the freeway and in a parking lot it was smoking pretty bad and sounded almost like the engine was knocking and detonating with any bit of throttle. Had the tank drained/refilled and never have detected any other damage, that was probably 70-100k miles ago when that happened.


----------



## kwylie (Feb 15, 2010)

My boss did this once while on detail in AZ. He filled up and drove about 20yds and realized what he did. He pulled around a building and the next day, it took us the better part of the morning to drain the tank and get it refilled. 

Once refilled we never had another problem. I'm sure it helped that it was a 2002 Dodge 2500. Those things will run on rubbing alcohol. These new engines who knows?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am not willing to experiment with this motor but I have a strong feeling it will not do any permanent damage. I was all worried about my truck due to it being the 6.0 motor and them being often labeled as junk but it would appear to this day that I worried for no reason at all.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope,never have.I've only had this,my first doesel,for less than a year but I doubt that I'd ever do it.However,when I lend my car to others I always make sure the tank is full and I instruct them not to put any fuel in the tank.

I've read that if one puts gas in and *doesn't* start the car after having done so it costs something like $1,000 to fix.but if they *do* start it it costs $2,000+.Don't know if that's 8accurate or not,but there it is.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well if you put it in and do not start it then draining the tank should resolve any possible issues but how hard it is to drain these tanks I would not know. If you start it then you still would have to drain the tank but also would be looking at needing to purge the rest of the system.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Never...yet.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

FYI:

http://alternativefuels.about.com/od/dieselbiodieselvehicles/a/gasolinindiesel.htm


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

nope


----------



## DC335i (Nov 2, 2006)

No, but we had a friend with a Jetta TDI who went through it. She lent the car to someone who thought they would be nice by topping off the tank. I'm sure you can guess what happened next. Tank had to be drained, fuel filters replaced, etc, but no long term damage. Lesson - either don't lend out your car, or make sure whoever borrows it is told to not worry about adding fuel.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope, but almost did the second time I filled up.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC335i said:


> No, but we had a friend with a Jetta TDI who went through it. She lent the car to someone who thought they would be nice by topping off the tank. I'm sure you can guess what happened next. Tank had to be drained, fuel filters replaced, etc, but no long term damage. Lesson - either don't lend out your car, or make sure whoever borrows it is told to not worry about adding fuel.


I know someone that did it with a TDI Jetta as well. All they did was drain the tank and wen on from there without issues.


----------

